# Crisis Mode! (My bow took a crap)



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

I have had the same bow since I was a teenager, I'm in my late 20's now. When I started shooting it before bow season this year, it was shooting like dog crap. I knew it was on its last leg. I messed with the sights, and messed with a few other things and had it shooting OK. I've left it alone since the bow opener, and thought I'd shoot it again tonight just to stay sharp and maintain my confidence, and once again it is shooting like crap. Off, out of tune, the rest is about shot, and the peep sight snapped off. It's not worth putting any money into it because it is so old. So I have a decision to make: Buy a new bow, or cut my archery season short. Needless to say, I'm buying a new bow tomorrow.

Anyway, I've been out of the bow scene for quite a while, so I just know what I hear. Just wondering if you guys could give me any recommendations on brands and what not. I've been a bow hunter for quite a while, so I am petty confident I will be able to get comfortable with a new bow pretty quick. Hell, it will probably be like paradise shooting one of these new bows compared to my Alpine Lighting Force that I got when I was a teenager! Looking to keep it under $1000, and I have a great archery shop in my area.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

you re going to be shocked at how much bows have changed in this amount of time, lighter , quicker, less hand shock,, and more $$$$. Mathews, Hoyt, G5, are going to be among the high dollar area, You can get by a little less with one of the mid PSE lines, but check out Bear also, what area are you in?


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

it may be easy to stay under $1000 but add the staby, the sight, and some drop rests today are quite expensive, good luck to you though


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't worry about the brand. Shoot everything you can and buy the one that feels the best. Make sure it fits you correctly and everything feels good. You can't go wrong with most of the brands out there today. 

On a side not you may be able to get through the season with a new set of string and cables on your current one. How does a peep break off?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you have a good local shop go there and shoot a bunch of different brands in your budget. I have always been a believer of shoot what you shoot best. The only bow I shot poorly was a flagship bow I bought based on the brands marketing and figured I would learn to shoot it well.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, it can't be that old of a bow, get it fixed. Heck you only got 4 more weeks unless you bow hunt during MZLDR season. If it is a Darton, they could have it fixed in a short time.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

OnHoPr said:


> Well, it can't be that old of a bow, get it fixed. Heck you only got 4 more weeks unless you bow hunt during MZLDR season. If it is a Darton, they could have it fixed in a short time.


I agree, unless the riser is bent, the cams are messed up or something major like that, I would just see if it can be fixed up at the archery shop. It's mid season, myself, I would juast want to get back to hunting. Buy a new bow after the season when prices drop and take your time getting it all accessorized and dialed in.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If "the rest is about shot", that could explain all your problems really. A new rest, and paper tune could be all that you really need. Well, and a new peep if you are into that.
<----<<<


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I understand people saying get it fixed. If money is tight that would be the right way to go. But it sounds like you are mentally and financially committed to getting a new bow. I say go buy what you shoot the best and is in you budget with all accessories included. These new bows are incredible, you will not regret buying one. The way these bows are, you could go in a pro shop at 5, and be shooting 50 cent piece groups at 20 yards by closing time. Good luck with whatever route you go


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Does it have to be new most bow shops have good used bows at a good price that are only 1-2 years old! You would be surprised how many people need to have the newest bows out even when nothing wrong with the bow they have!I'd be really surprised if you couldn't get a really good bow for under 600$


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree. Check out used if it's available. But don't buy used just because it's a good deal. You still have to shoot it well. I always buy a 1 or 2 year old bow. The bow I'm currently shooting is a Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT. Got it a couple months ago for 600 bucks used without a scratch on it. No way I was forking over 1400 for this bow brand new


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! Sorry for the late reply. I went to the shop and got a new bow today. I considered fixing my old one, but at 15 years old, and in its condition, putting any new accessories on it would have been a joke. I got set up with a Bowtech Carbon Icon, traded out the rest that was on it for a whisker biscuit, got a case, half dozen carbon arrows, field tips, and a package of NAP Killzones all while staying in my price range. After shooting the bow, all I can say is wow! Coming from shooting my heavy, bulky Apline with all those old cheap accessories, its like night and day. Got it dialed in, and shooting really well with it already. Feels good to have confidence in your equipment.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

bwlacy said:


> Don't worry about the brand. Shoot everything you can and buy the one that feels the best. Make sure it fits you correctly and everything feels good. You can't go wrong with most of the brands out there today.
> 
> On a side not you may be able to get through the season with a new set of string and cables on your current one. How does a peep break off?


To clarify, it was dry rotted I think and basically fell apart. Noticed the limbs were started to crack also.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeeezzzz, that was a lightning bow. I have been thinking about going back to the SL50, maybe the 300 WX or 70WXR Darton, more forgiving.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new bow. Hope you like it and it serves you well. I'm still shooting an 09 Bowtech 82nd Airbourne. And you are right having confidence in your equipment is a huge thing.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

OnHoPr said:


> Jeeezzzz, that was a lightning bow. I have been thinking about going back to the SL50, maybe the 300 WX or 70WXR Darton, more forgiving.


Those were the days. Since the early 80's I have killed many deer with the SL-50, 600 WXR, and Darton Cyclone through 2015. I have to say that none of these bows can even compare to a mid-range priced bow (for example Bear Approach $399.00)on today's market.
<----<<<


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> Those were the days. Since the early 80's I have killed many deer with the SL-50, 600 WXR, and Darton Cyclone through 2015. I have to say that none of these bows can even compare to a mid-range priced bow (for example Bear Approach $399.00)on today's market.
> <----<<<


"none of these bows can even compare to a mid-range priced bow" , really. That Cyclone is a pretty decent bow. It will still stick a deer at ease @ 30 - 40 yds. I was up a few years ago and a guy had one of these new fangled Darton speed bows and we shot together. Not using a chrono, just looking at arrows flying @ 30 yds it seemed to be about the same arrow speed and drop as the Cyclone. Now I am probably to old to pull my bow back and I have been out of the game to long I guess. Though, I have watched a few youtube bow hunts and arrows are dropping at 40 yds, deer are jumping the string, and only half arrow penetration with the newer to me bows.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

your right, but I see a lot of these guys making really crappy shots at that distance, then turning around to the camera guy, and saying " smoked him"


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

OnHoPr said:


> "none of these bows can even compare to a mid-range priced bow" , really. That Cyclone is a pretty decent bow. It will still stick a deer at ease @ 30 - 40 yds. I was up a few years ago and a guy had one of these new fangled Darton speed bows and we shot together. Not using a chrono, just looking at arrows flying @ 30 yds it seemed to be about the same arrow speed and drop as the Cyclone. Now I am probably to old to pull my bow back and I have been out of the game to long I guess. Though, I have watched a few youtube bow hunts and arrows are dropping at 40 yds, deer are jumping the string, and only half arrow penetration with the newer to me bows.


Don't get me wrong! I loved that cyclone, and killed deer with it from 1998 - 2015. In 2015 *I purchased Bear Authority bows for both my sons for Christmas.* After shooting these bows when setting them up and tuning, I had a hard time shooting my Cyclone. It made me say "Man! I really need a new bow"! My lady heard me loud and clear, and I was surprised with a new bow myself that Christmas.
*The last shot I ever took with the Cyclone was at this 8 point in 2015*. The exit hole is pictured. The arrow entered just in front of his liver an the right side, exited the left shoulder, and stuck in the ground!
*For sure - LOVED that Cyclone*!








<----<<<


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

a few years ago my mathews was stolen just before season. I was desperate , like you. One daymy wife says," I bet you are just a little bit glad that happened, you are getting a new bow", I thought about is fir a second or two, and respond " I killed a few deer with that, and one bear, I will never be glad to know my stuff is at somebody elses house, rather then hanging by my bear rug, retired," but your case is much different and you will love your new bow. I think the fact is, if there is a bow hanging in a pro shop today, it is a great bow, you just need to find yours


----------

